# My Dream Comp, just need a little help



## Validus (May 2, 2011)

Hello Genius Masters of the Computer Realm,
I’m trying to build my dream machine of a computer; I’ve spent a while on this but may be in over my head. I’ve selected parts for my own custom build. I tried to make sure everything is compatible before placing an order, but after staring at it for so long my brain is going fuzzy. Basically I’m looking for someone to double check my work to make sure I haven’t missed something crucial or mismatched compatibles. I’ve done that a couple times already and had to fix it. Any help would be epically appreciated

here is the plan: (I try to keep it organized)
*Case *- NZXT Zero 2 Craft Series Full Tower Case - Steel Chassis, Quad 120mm Fans, Dual 120mm Exhaust, Top Mounted USB, Audio, eSATA 

*Motherboard and Processor *- Asus M4A79XTD EVO AMD 790X Socket AM3 Motherboard and AMD Phenom II 1100T Black Edition Six Core CPU Bundle 

*Hard Drive* - Western Digital WD2001FASS Caviar Black Hard Drive - 2TB, 7200 RPM, 64MB, SATA-300 

*RAMM* - Patriot PV7324G1600ELHK Sector 7 24GB PC12800 RAM - 24GB, DDR3, 1600MHz, 6x4096MB, 9-9-9-24, Non-ECC, Unbuffered 

*Video Card *- XFX HD-695X-CNFC Radeon HD 6950 Video Card - 2GB, DDR5, PCI-Express 2.1 (x16), HDMI, Dual DVI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, DirectX 11, Dual-Slot, CrossFireX Ready 

*Sound Card* - Creative Labs SB X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty Champ PCIe Sound Card (70SB088600007) 

*Cd drive* - Lite-On iHBS212-08 12X Internal Blu-Ray Writer - BD-R SL 12X, BD-R DL 8X, BD-RE SL/DL 2X, DVD±R 16X, DVD-RAM 12X, DVD+RW 8X, DVD-RW 6X, CD-R/RW 48X, LightScribe, Black 

*Monitor* - Samsung E2320X 23" Widescreen LCD Monitor - 1080p, 1920x1080, 16:9, 5ms, 1000:1 Native, 70000:1 Dynamic, DVI, VGA 

*Power Supply* - Ultra LSP750 750-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA-Ready, SLI-Ready, 135mm Fan, Lifetime Warranty w/ Registration 

*Extra Fans* - Aerocool Shark White Edition Case Fan - 120mm, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, 1500 RPM, 82.6 CFM, 3.6W, 4 White LEDs and Silenx IXP5414T iXtrema Pro Thermistor Fan - 80mm 14dBA 32CFM 

I’m still choosing a Keyboard and Mouse but they are not as critical, anyway if more information is required let me know and I’ll add it here.
Thanks again to anyone willing to help.

EDIT: if any one knows of a monitor with a better rate, please suggest. i've heard of 2ms but i can't see to find them

i'm in Canada and planning on using Tiger Direct.ca to order my parts from budget is flexable as i'm saving up for it so if i have to save more then so be it. i am trying to keep it in the 2000-2500 range but thats not set in stone.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest a better RAM brand (G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair) and using 2X2GB matched pair. No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM.
Ultra PSU's are not good quality. Go with SeaSonic made (SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair) for top quality and reliability.
Onboard sound is quite impressive these days so you could hold off on the dedicated sound card.
The NZXT cae has more than enough fans. One 120mm in the front and back is usually more than sufficient.


----------



## Validus (May 2, 2011)

My intention is to use this for 3d animation and Game Creation. i will be needing to run serveral "large" programs at once and i want to ensure it as fast and smooth as possible.

thanks for your input, i'll switch the RAMM with a better brand. any ideas for a 2ms monitor


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Stay away from the Ultra power supply. I can testify they are crap.


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ same advice as Tyree and bruiser.

If you actually need a lot of ram, realize that the mobo can only take up to 4 sticks. The one you selected was designed for x58 LGA 1366 motherboards. The max you can have is 16GB using 4 x 4GB.

Since it sounds like you need more than 4GB, start out by getting a 2 x 4GB set. You can always get more later if it's not enough.

For PSU, take a look at:
Buy the Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W 80+ Bronze at TigerDirect.ca

Buy the XFX P1-750S-CAB9 PRO750W Core Edition PSU at TigerDirect.ca


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Stay away from the Ultra PSU unless you want to see your dream computer go up in smoke. They are low quality and poorly built power supplies.


----------



## Validus (May 2, 2011)

Thanks duanomo,

i've changed the PSU
XFX P1850SNLB9 Core Edition Power Supply - 850W, 80 Plus Bronze, 135mm Fan, Active PFC, Single +12V Rail 

it may be more powerful then i need at the moment but i want to minimize future need to upgrade.

basiclly i want to over purchase now so i don't have to repurcahse later. afterall its the dream machine! it's suppose to be a little ridiculous.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Validus said:


> Thanks duanomo,
> 
> i've changed the PSU
> XFX P1850SNLB9 Core Edition Power Supply - 850W, 80 Plus Bronze, 135mm Fan, Active PFC, Single +12V Rail
> ...


That's a very good decision! More wattage is far better than not enough wattage.


----------



## Validus (May 2, 2011)

Yeah go me! lol 

don't worry tyree, i am going to change that RAMM

i'm also still wondering about the monitor, is 2ms really all that different?


EDIT: i've selected the following RAMM

Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 XMS 8GB DDR3 RAM - PC10666, 1333MHz, 2x 4GB 

I not really familiar with RAMM so please let me know if you see any complication or concerns


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I am not sold on 4GB RAM sticks and problems with them are not uncommon.
5ms Response or lower is fine.



Validus said:


> basiclly i want to over purchase now so i don't have to repurcahse later. afterall its the dream machine! it's suppose to be a little ridiculous.


There is a time when "over purchasing" stops becoming a good investment. :smile:

Have you checked Newegg CA. for pricing? Tiger Direct has been known to substitute parts without notifying the purchaser.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Same sentiments as above. NCIX is a good site that also typically has good prices from what I've seen.


----------



## Validus (May 2, 2011)

i'll check out Newegg, i didn't know tiger might sub parts. i'd be pretty pissed if they didn't send me what i wanted.

what kind of problems happen with 4GB RAMM? and are they hard to fix?
I do want to get the most that i can but not if it becomes harmful to the system.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

4GB RAM sticks won't do any physical damage but they can be unpredictable about compatibility and stability. 
I'm not familiar with the demands of creating games or animation but there are no games that can utilize over 3GB of RAM so my logic would conclude creating them would be on the same level. However, I could be completely mistaken.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

I reckon creating a game is on the same level as 3d modeling and graphics design and the like. He may need the extra RAM.


----------



## Validus (May 2, 2011)

well i'll be able to run less RAMM, i'm just trying to cut down rendering times to be as small as possible as that tends to be the real killer for me. i can be alittle impatient with that kind of thing. 

based on your advice, if i used 4x2GB RAMM sticks then i solve the stability issue while still having 8GB of RAM which should still be overkill, does this sound right to you?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you feel you want/need 8GB of RAM then I would go with 4X2GB over 2X4GB.
That lessens your chance for problems.


----------



## Validus (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Tyree, your've been excendingly helpful

i have one last question, not actually hardware related but i'll go for it anyway

How does Ubuntu stand up against Windows 7. i've heard good things about it but i've never used it. being an unknow OS to me i fear what compatiblity/performance issues might arise. currently i plan on useing win7 because its a devil i know, but i don't want to dismiss a possible "angel" lol 

okay one more question, lol sorry... 

my video card hasn't been mentioned at all. i'm taking that as a good thing but i want to make sure. it gonna be just super right? 

I'm so excited to put this thing together... i might cry


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Linux is fine but it is has it's limitations for some software.
Ubuntu & Kubuntu, basically the same, are very popular and easy to use.
I prefer dual booting Linux (Mint 10) & Windows to have the best of both worlds.
When you get all of your hardware, read the Mobo manual thoroughly and bench test before assembling in the case and you should be golden.


----------



## Validus (May 2, 2011)

I will, Thanks Tyree, your a saint. Thanks to everyone else too, you all have helped a dream come true.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck with the build!


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Also agree on dualboot, especially for someone learning Linux. Can reboot and switch to the known comfort of Windows anytime.


----------

